# Spinning rod, flipping....



## 10sne1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Central Florida. I’ll post a few. Returned from Saltwater to Fresh water and brought all my trout/snook/red spinning rods with me. No back lashes for me. Just upped the Braid size!


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Ok maybe another. Central Florida.


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2018)

Awesome man! Thanks for the report!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 3, 2018)

10s, looks like you had a great day. Those are some healthy fish. 

Hey Jim, there is your casting seat right there in the first pic. Looks like it works pretty good to me. Haha.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 6, 2018)

Healthy, lots of bait for these beauties to eat, though, some are plastic. All Public lakes. Enjoying my return to Freshwater fishing.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 10, 2018)

10sne1 said:


> Central Florida. I’ll post a few. Returned from Saltwater to Fresh water and brought all my trout/snook/red spinning rods with me. No back lashes for me. Just upped the Braid size!



You're having fun I see! Nice fish! 

I'll never fish salt again. After living on a salt water island for some 19 years and fishing almost daily, having a minimum of $25 (up to over $250) bill in fuel a day, reel and boat maintenance from the salt, AND a separate license fee to feed the dollar hungry state I'm done forever with salt water.


----------

